# Moving to Spain



## The Chapman Family (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi all,

First of all my name is Anthony,

Me, my wife and 2 small children are wanting to make the move to Spain from the UK, We have toyed with the Idea for many years but due to pregnancies it sort of put a hold on things. 

Anyhow we think now is the time to start taking it all serious, doing more research and taking in any advice that we can get. 

A little about us.......
I currently work offshore so will be commuting every 2 weeks back to the UK for work. My wife will be staying and living in Spain full time with our 2 small children. 
My wife is a qualified mental health Nurse and has been for the past 10 years or so but at first wont be looking for employment as we could survive well enough on my wage (we think)

We are looking to rent at first to see how things go and workout. A must for us first of all is to be close to a good school for our children, A 2 year old and 4 month old, I know they wont be in a school right away but for when it is needed. Close to an Airport would also be an advantage for me going to and from the UK. We both aren't Spanish speaking but are working on getting as much of the language installed in us before we make the move. 

Any advice on Towns, schools, paperwork, banks etc etc would be very much appreciated. 

Wish you all a good day. 

Anthony


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Anthony and welcome 

We moved out here 12 years ago with young children , I have found it a great place to bring kids up !

There isnt much work over here at the moment , but as you work off shore you shouldn't have a problem !

We live in very Spanish area ( small village just inland of Alicante ) but that is a personal choice , but we are well located for the airport , Alicante city and the costa blanca .

Hope you find a nice area ! , really I think its best for you to come over, hire a car and explore , to see if you can find a suitable place to live .

Cheers Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Spain is a big country, so lots of choice.

I live in the Canary Islands, we have the best climate in the world, so I am told. 

There is also an oil servicing industry in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, nearly always two or three oil, platforms or exploration vessels in port.

Wherever you choose, you will enjoy the life here.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

It's a no brainer... .. come to Javea. We have masses of 'offshore' families here


----------



## The Chapman Family (Jul 13, 2015)

*Thank you*

Thank you everyone for the quick replies. 

We are looking for the best of both worlds really, the Spanish lifestyle but also a few expats around so the wife and kids feel as tho they can blend in easy. 

"Exabichica" I will have a look at Javea and learn about the area. What would you see at the plus sides to Javea? Is it close to schools etc.

Please don't think I am being lazy and asking questions instead of research on the internet because I will be doing the research however it is always good to get others views and experience as well. 

Thanks again in advance 

Anthony


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

The Chapman Family said:


> Thank you everyone for the quick replies.
> 
> We are looking for the best of both worlds really, the Spanish lifestyle but also a few expats around so the wife and kids feel as tho they can blend in easy.
> 
> ...


We have several good state primary schools in Javea, both my girls have been in the state education system, we've been here nearly 12 years now. Infants starts at age 3

What I love about my home town is the international community, while it's still essentially Spanish - best of all worlds 

You can become as 'integrated' as you want, or not. My daughters are more Spanish than English, and outside of work (I teach Spanish and explain things in English ) I'm more likely to speak Spanish than English

At home it's a toss up as to which we'll speak nowadays 

I don't think you're being lazy either. Asking questions on a forum is an obvious way to research imo


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

What might be a deciding factor is from which airports in Spain are there flights to where you need to be in UK. Bear in mind, though, that some airlines only fly a route during the summer months or are only here for a short time and may move to another airport or even, stop flying completely if they don't get sufficient subsidies.


----------



## Barry1983 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi Anthony.

I have just read your post and although you posted it almost 3 years ago i wondered a) are you still using this forum and b) did you in fact move to Spain. My circumstances practically mirror yours and would love to see how things went.

Thanks

Barry


----------

